# 2012 UHS MCAT MCQ Thread



## red rose (Oct 29, 2011)

salams to all,
I want everybody to share uhs 2012 mcqs that held on 23rd september, that you remember with answers. your efforts will help me alot and also the new mcaties..... i have few question, please answer them and also post here those mcqs that were in mcat 2012... 
all the replies will be highly appreciated.


----------



## red rose (Oct 29, 2011)

QUESTION:
what will happen when an iron core will come in contact with solenoid?
A. move towards solenoid.
B. move away.
C. i didnt remember.....


----------



## red rose (Oct 29, 2011)

QUESTION: /
what will be happen to the field at point B that lies in mid of A and B having the opposite currents flowing through them? :?


----------



## red rose (Oct 29, 2011)

QUESTON:
during haber process, what will happen if we decrease the temperature to the freezing point:
A. it will decrease
B. it will increase


----------



## red rose (Oct 29, 2011)

there was a question about the no. of functional groups in chemistry of a compound??
what was that?? answer bhi please.


----------



## Xanidan (Sep 25, 2012)

red rose said:


> there was a question about the no. of functional groups in chemistry of a compound??
> what was that?? answer bhi please.


I think that was the question they had got wrong.


----------



## shahzaibdx (May 11, 2012)

red rose said:


> QUESTION:
> what will happen when an iron core will come in contact with solenoid?
> A. move towards solenoid.
> B. move away.
> C. i didnt remember.....


i answered move towards and it is right in the key


----------



## shahzaibdx (May 11, 2012)

red rose said:


> there was a question about the no. of functional groups in chemistry of a compound??
> what was that?? answer bhi please.


its answer is 4 functional group


----------



## shahzaibdx (May 11, 2012)

mcat 2012 
[h=5]He is an SP.
He is a SP.[/h]
[h=5]BILL GATES is one of the wealthiest person of the world.
BILL GATES is one of the wealthiest persons of the world.
BILL GATES is one of the more wealthy person of the world.[/h]
[h=5]he died with heart attack
he died by heart attack
he died of heart attack
he died in heart attack[/h]

[h=5]Skin and mucous membrane are
biological barriors
physical barriors
chemical barriors[/h]


[h=5]Plasma membrane is chemicaly composed of
lipids proteins
lipids and proteins glycoprotein[/h]
[h=5]Antibodies are produced by 
b lymphocytes
T lymphocytes
both[/h]

PLETHORA
VERTEX
MURKY
SIDLE
FACILE
FAUX
DISSONANCE
magnum
myraid



[h=5]For ATP synthesisi whch proces is use
Chemiosmosis
Photosynthesis
Phosphorylatn
Chemiosynthesis[/h]
[h=5]goblet cells secret[/h]ans; mucus

[h=5]fungi n bacteria are ?
Widespread misuse of antibiotic?
Beta cells produce?
Polymorphism is chracter ov?
Mesoderm give rise to?
the residual volume that always remains in the lung[/h]


----------



## shahzaibdx (May 11, 2012)

*which is a terminal acceptor of electron in etc a)cytochrome b)oxygen

heart rate breathing is controlled by??

role of mesosomes a) dna synthesis b)rna synthesis c)protein synthesis d)metabolism

what is fasciola?

ascaris is a) triploblastic b)diploblastic c)aceolomat

wht is pleiotropy??

at wch stage fadh is formed in krebs cycle??

calculate B in a solenoid wth 10 cm length 100 turns with 1micro ampere current in it

what is catenation???

in domn syndrom whch pair fail to segregate

biological unit which consists of a no of tissues

if 44autosomes + xxy whch disease it

carbohydrats composed of...

mesoderm form the system....

volume of air remain in lungs...

peptide bond is bw....
*

the grup of similar individual living in same place at the same time

[h=5]When FADH2 is released during kreb cycle?[/h]
[h=5]the oxidation state of Mn in KMnO4 KMnO2 MnO2 and MnSO4? mai shaid correct order mai bhool gya hun but compounds yehi thy[/h]
[h=5]a gylcine and alanie structure was there and the q was what is the name of this compound[/h]
[h=5]how amino acid behaves in a basic solution? structure bana hoya tha[/h]
[h=5]2ND year bio
The components of homeostasis regulation r?.maximum absorption of water takes place in which part of the nephron?the action od ADH is on?pairs of cranial nerves?.which is formed by the fusion of four posterior vertebrae of pelvic girdle.....bundles of myofibril is enclosed ny?the part of neuron which carry message away 4m cell body is?..breathing,heart rate and swallowing is controlled by which part of brain.vassopressin and oxytosin is released by which lobe of brain?.beta cells produce what?..which is directlry matured into sprems??..syphilis is caused by?.in which disease 21st pair of chromosomes fail 2 segregate???.(44 autosomes+XXY) results in which type of syndrome?.pleitropy or epistasis ki definition thi?sex of offspring is determined by which type of gamete?..in rechombinant DNA technology plasmids r used as???plasmids r founf in(animals.plants and animals,plants,viruses)?..millions of copies of single gene is produced by??.ADA enzyme lacking disease is???.symbiosis ki definition thi??..algae and fungi act as(decomposers,consumers?or b 2 option thi)??.causes of acid rain?..ph of acid rain?..[/h]
[h=5]In case of snake bite which immunity is produced?..antibodies r produced in?..antigens stimulate 2 produce?.T lymphocytes r produced under the action of?veins that carry oxygenated blood?plasma constitute volume of blood?mammalion mature RBC s don?t have?residual air which always remain in lungs?goblet cells secrete?trysinogen is activated by?gastrin is produced by?stomach wall mix food wid gastric juice enentually converts it into semi solid mass called?end produnt of glycolysis is?in cyclic phocphorylation the product is?succinate is oxidized into??in electron transport chain the final accepter of electrons is?both in respiration and photosynthesis the intermediates r?.polymorphism is the property of which phyla?.fasciola is also called ?cell wall of fungi is made up of?.mesosomes r also involved in .(DNA replication,RNA replication aur b 2 option thay bhul gaey..)?.__________r produced by living organisms and is used to treat infectious diseases?mumps and measles r(envelopes RNA viruses,non envelopes RNA viruses,DNA viruses,non enveloped DNA viruses)?cell membrane is chemically composed of..lipid metabolism take place in..free ribosomes r found in?..ribosomal RNA r produced and stored in?irreversible inhibitors aur rebersible non competitive inhibitors ki definations thi?co-factor which is inorganic in nature is called(activator,prosthethic grp,apoenzyma,holoenzyma)?carbohydrates r made up of(C,H,O?C,O,S?C,N,R)?ORGAN community aur biological control ki definition thi?.[/h]
[h=5]the last 4 vertebre make:
coccyx
baqi optionx yad ni[/h]
[h=5]fasiola is named designated to
A: tapewrm
b: lvr fluke
c: earthworm
d in worm[/h]

[h=5]How many bones r present in each half of pevic gridle?
a: 3
b:4
c:2
d :1[/h]
[h=5]if the Area of 2 paralel plates of capacitors in doubled and sepration btw them is halved than
a: capacitence would get doubled
b: capacitence would get halfed
c : remains unchanged[/h]

[h=5]pH of acid rain Is
a: 5
b: less than 5
c: 7
d : btw 5 n 7[/h]

[h=5]for the bomborment of x rays on target, target material should have the property of???
SI uit of equiivalent dose is???
half life of sodium 24?
ratio of tensile stress to tensile strain is called?[/h]

[h=5]polymorphism is the characteristic of??
fasciola is also called...
the mixing of the food and converting it into semi solid mass called.....
the end product of glycolysis..[/h]
[h=5]defination of organ...
defination of biological control
plastids are present only in???
metabolism and synthesis of lipids happen in????[/h]


[h=5]Bacteria in large intestine have.
A.comensilism
B.syabiosis.[/h]


----------



## shahzaibdx (May 11, 2012)

don,t consider them options they are question although some question have options


----------



## Zaini33 (Jun 4, 2012)

Asalamu alikum wr wb!

Here I've posted the questions I could find or recall. Hope that helps. Remember me in your duas 


http://medstudentz.com/pakistan-med...ial-2013-uhs-mcat-exam-discussion-thread.html


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

Zaini33 said:


> Asalamu alikum wr wb!
> 
> Here I've posted the questions I could find or recall. Hope that helps. Remember me in your duas
> 
> ...


Thank you for all your efforts into organizing that thread Zaini! 

I will close this thread so that we can all work on making the http://medstudentz.com/pakistan-med...ial-2013-uhs-mcat-exam-discussion-thread.html have the most information possible.


----------

